# What happened to the tick icon by threads you had post in?



## Danny (19 Jul 2010)

In the old CC a sort of tick icon appeared by threads in which you had made posts. Is there an equivalent that can be turned on - or is it already on and I've missed it?


----------



## Shaun (19 Jul 2010)

It's there, but just not as obvious as before.

On the cycle icon you'll see a small ">" symbol which indicates you've posted in that topic - for example:





Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Danny (19 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> It's there, but just not as obvious as before.


You can say that again


----------



## g00se (19 Jul 2010)

There's also a little 'transmitter' icon next to the thread title (on the CC theme anyway).


----------



## Danny (19 Jul 2010)

g00se said:


> There's also a little 'transmitter' icon next to the thread title (on the CC theme anyway).


is there? I don't see it, and I'm using the CC theme.


----------



## g00se (19 Jul 2010)

Ah, the transmitter icon is a "watched" thread indicator. Go to your settings, notification options, and tick "watch every topic I reply to". You'll then get the icon:


----------



## Danny (19 Jul 2010)

Thanks g00se - just what I was looking for.


----------

